
Most bizarre Git service and other stupid Rails powered "businesses" - raganwald
http://groovie.org/2008/05/06/most-bizarre-git-service-and-other-stupid-rails-powered-businesses
======
run4yourlives
If you don't like it, don't buy it. Seriously, this guy just sounds jealous
that git is actually making money on something he sees as superfluous.

If you're going to rant, contribute something meaningful, don't just hate.

------
jdg
ehh, he's missing the point entirely. It's too bad he's disabled comments on
his post.

Github is about social coding, whether that's private or public. It's about
having a very, very nice UI on top of features normally hidden away behind the
command line. It's about encouraging you to share your code.

Anyway, if you read through the rest of his blog it's clear he's a pythonista.
And that's fine. But - jealous much? :-)

